# Prescriptions



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi!
I need to get a prescription renewed now and then and for the blood pressure drug it seems that they are packed in 30 per box. Does this mean I have to spend 1 day each month in the General Hospital or can I get a prescription for more then one box?

Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

My repeat prescriptions are for two months' supply, and Ann has occasionally been given three months' supply at Polis Hospital. When we queried this, only two doctors are senior or qualified enough there to prescribe for longer than two months. So, with luck, you should find the same at the General Hospital.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> My repeat prescriptions are for two months' supply, and Ann has occasionally been given three months' supply at Polis Hospital. When we queried this, only two doctors are senior or qualified enough there to prescribe for longer than two months. So, with luck, you should find the same at the General Hospital.


Hope so, not very thrilled by the prospect to spend a day a month for prescription. In Germany the box contained 120 tabs and when I needed new prescriptions I only went to "house doctor"and got a new one in the reception. No doctor needed.

Anders


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Hope so, not very thrilled by the prospect to spend a day a month for prescription. In Germany the box contained 120 tabs and when I needed new prescriptions I only went to "house doctor"and got a new one in the reception. No doctor needed.
> 
> Anders


Not sure with the 'new system' how things will work out with prescriptions. However, since our arrival here, my other half visits the local health centre every two months to get all the necessary medications, there was also a need to see the doctor (GP) every time, which entailed a check-up, blood pressure etc. and every now and again a check ECG, just to make sure that the prescription was still correct. Which I think is an excellent system. However last visit, last week, there was a 'medical practitioner' of some description signing prescriptions for everyone and no check-up. Whether this will be the norm from now we will have to wait and see. I understand from friends that the two month worth of medications is the usual amount.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

What amazes me is when in the General pharmacy the locals have carrier bags full of meds.

I have asked Dr Grumpy for an extra months supply, but he just glares at me as if I had asked him to smile and be polite......


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi!
> I need to get a prescription renewed now and then and for the blood pressure drug it seems that they are packed in 30 per box. Does this mean I have to spend 1 day each month in the General Hospital or can I get a prescription for more then one box?
> 
> Anders


Seems like a crazy system! I'm really not looking forward to going to the hospital every 2 months to get my repeat prescription! That's really going to drive crazy.Hopefuly the new rules will make easier and quicker.Also how much is each prescription?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

DaveKim said:


> Seems like a crazy system! I'm really not looking forward to going to the hospital every 2 months to get my repeat prescription! That's really going to drive crazy.Hopefuly the new rules will make easier and quicker.Also how much is each prescription?


As I understand it, each item will cost 50 cents. If you are a people watcher, it can be amusing. If you are a clock watcher, it's not that amusing


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> As I understand it, each item will cost 50 cents. If you are a people watcher, it can be amusing. If you are a clock watcher, it's not that amusing


I'm both a people watcher and a clock watcher which should at least give the locals something to laugh about
1/2 a euro is really cheap, on one of my holidays about 5 years ago I was on a 2 week holiday and met Kim which meant I was forced to stay an extra week during which I needed one of my inhalers (seritide 500) Went to the local chemist and was charged 70 euros


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

DaveKim said:


> I'm both a people watcher and a clock watcher which should at least give the locals something to laugh about
> 1/2 a euro is really cheap, on one of my holidays about 5 years ago I was on a 2 week holiday and met Kim which meant I was forced to stay an extra week during which I needed one of my inhalers (seritide 500) Went to the local chemist and was charged 70 euros


Ouch


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> Ouch


Yes I have checked what my insulin should cost per month "over counter". At the same time another tablet I have is so cheap it is not worth one day at hospital.

Anders


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

I ran out of some of my meds whilst in Cyprus, and went to the local pharmacy to ask about the procedure for getting prescriptions etc - guy gave me a months supply for free 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

mdekkers said:


> I ran out of some of my meds whilst in Cyprus, and went to the local pharmacy to ask about the procedure for getting prescriptions etc - guy gave me a months supply for free
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


That was nice. But normally if you know the name of the drug, then you can buy it without prescription to the price the state has decided.

Anders


----------

